# Hunter trials etiquette and what to wear pls!



## lynseylou1 (10 August 2011)

Ok so the Dun bum has now completed (fairly well) showing both in hand and under saddle in small hunter.
I have ridden since a child but seem to have skipped all the shows/ events etc.... mainly favouring wildly galloping through the woods and across cornwalls beaches!
I have booked a trailer to enter a local riding club Hunter trials. Just a novice class around 2ft 6'' . I seem to remember belting around a course as a 15 yr old (im now 32!) and wouldnt really have cared much about how I was dressed ..... Please can you all enlighten me! Its a very small local riding club but I dont want to look a T*t!  Horse is likely to try hard enough at making me look like one of those ;-) least I can do is roughly know what im meant to look like and be doing!
many thanks


----------



## NeverSayNever (10 August 2011)

cream johds and long boots or johd boots with gaiters, not chaps. XC colours of some sort, even just a plain cheap long sleeved tshirt will do. Most important is BP and skull cap to standard required as per schedule. You will also need a medical armband. Enjoy


----------



## doratheexplorer (10 August 2011)

I have never done a hunter trial, but walked a few! A lot of the kids were as matchy matchy as possible, from OR boots to hat silks and everything in between!

I would go for pale breeches, and a xc style top, like a rugby shirt or a baselayer type top (preferably with long sleeves), dark gloves, boots and gaitors or long boots, and of course a hat & body protector.

I am sure the riding club would be happy to answer questions as well if you are still in a pickle! Good luck and take lots of photos please!


----------



## ngrace (10 August 2011)

I think its more correct to wear some kind of collar, like a plain rugby or something if you dont have XC colours, prehaps a polo shirt with long sleeved top underneath so your arms are covered - it just looks smarter  Also a stock or tie underneath looks like you have made an effort.


----------



## duckling (10 August 2011)

On the take lots of photos theme, if you get a chance while you walk the course could you take photos of each fence for my website please! 

www.facebook.com/unaffiliatedxccoursephotos


----------



## Lolo (10 August 2011)

Regardless of club policy, please wear long sleeves. A polo shirt with a thin t-shirt underneath looks pretty smart and isn't too hot, or just a long sleeved shirt will do- I've seen some really nasty burns on arms where people have slid after falling and long sleeves would have taken the brunt of the pain!

Other than that:
Skull cap with a hat silk- no fixed peaks!
Body protector, level 3 (purple label thing)
Long sleeves
Cream jods (or white, or canary... you get the picture!)
Long boots/ joddy boots with or without matching chaps or gaitors (local level, chaps are 100% allowed!)
Number bib (you can often hire one, and buy a medical armband at the show- phone to check it out)
If you fancy it, a pretty set of colours but I really wouldn't bother unless you've got the XC bug badly and will go reasonably often.


----------



## lynseylou1 (10 August 2011)

duckling said:



			On the take lots of photos theme, if you get a chance while you walk the course could you take photos of each fence for my website please! 

www.facebook.com/unaffiliatedxccoursephotos

Click to expand...

No problem at all  should be walking it night before...... no doubt friends will be snapping while I hold on for grim death on my round lol. may need a hand putting them on here from some of you!


----------



## NeverSayNever (10 August 2011)

lolo, really? i think it must depend on the area then  Ive only ever competed locally, RC and PC HT's and local unaff SJ and have always been told gaiters not chaps. Example here, 9c - http://www.fife-riding-club.co.uk/s...Schedule, Rules & Entry Form - April 2011.pdf'


----------



## Lolo (10 August 2011)

NeverSayNever said:



			lolo, really? i think it must depend on the area then  Ive only ever competed locally, RC and PC HT's and local unaff SJ and have always been told gaiters not chaps. Example here, 9c - http://www.fife-riding-club.co.uk/s...Schedule, Rules & Entry Form - April 2011.pdf'
		
Click to expand...

:O Blimey! 90% of the time I've competed at BRC hunter trials (including area trials) I've worn my trusty chaps... I wonder why not because I'd rather go with chaps than with nothing- far safer!


----------



## NeverSayNever (10 August 2011)

Lolo said:



			:O Blimey! 90% of the time I've competed at BRC hunter trials (including area trials) I've worn my trusty chaps... I wonder why not because I'd rather go with chaps than with nothing- far safer!
		
Click to expand...

you're not allowed nothing though, just has to be proper leather gaiters, not chaps.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (10 August 2011)

I have never heard no chaps at local level - only for dressage!

If in doubt ask the event organiser.  When I was younger people wore hunting attire to hunter trial - shirt, tie/stock and jacket.   XC colours were for the XC phase of a one day event - must be getting old.  At our RC novice hunter trial on Saturday competitors wore plain sweatshirts/long sleeved tops, XC colurs and a few had shirts and jackets.  I think at local level the key word is 'safety'

Hope you have fun.


----------

